# PE Power Study Group for April 2015 through googlegroups?



## poosri (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone interested??


----------



## dayrongarcia (Dec 16, 2014)

sign me up.


----------



## aqkhan (Dec 17, 2014)

Please sign me up too. How does it work?


----------



## Captain America (Dec 17, 2014)

I would like to join the group


----------



## legato (Dec 17, 2014)

+1 I would be interested but how does it work?


----------



## sbsklewis (Dec 17, 2014)

I would to join also.


----------



## seandapaul24 (Dec 20, 2014)

poosri said:


> Anyone interested??




I'm down...


----------



## dianevp (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm interested too!


----------



## kduff70 (Jan 5, 2015)

yes im interested how do I start


----------



## aggieman_09 (Jan 6, 2015)

I would also join!​


----------



## btcs31 (Jan 7, 2015)

I would like to join as well.

Thanks!


----------



## RLC (Jan 7, 2015)

please add me in. Thank you


----------



## kduff70 (Jan 8, 2015)

when and how do i start


----------



## poosri (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi All - All those interested send me your email address and will add you to the googlegroups. I will work on a schedule and post it. After that every weekend, we could discuss any doubts and share what we learnt and good books etc. Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## Moonlight (Jan 12, 2015)

I am interested to join, my e-mail address: [email protected]


----------



## btcs31 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds good. My email is [email protected]

Thanks,


----------



## Trulyd1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Count me in: [email protected]


----------



## kduff70 (Jan 13, 2015)

[email protected]


----------



## poosri (Jan 14, 2015)

I have sent a googlegroup invite to all those provided email address. We have 5 people so far, if we can get another 5 people, that would be great. The group would work as follows:

1. Post a study schedule and stick to it

2. Discuss study topics

3. Exchange views about the study materials/books

4. Clarify doubts

5. Use it as a motivational self study group in any way that would be helpful for everyone

Only serious users who are planning to take April 2015 PE Power Exam PLEASE!!


----------



## PEoct (Jan 14, 2015)

please add me to


----------



## sbsklewis (Jan 14, 2015)

tried to send a message, do not know if successful please add [email protected]


----------



## PEoct (Jan 15, 2015)

poosri said:


> Anyone interested??


i cnt messg u anymore, can u message me your gmail email ?


----------



## seandapaul24 (Jan 15, 2015)

Can you post a link for the groups and allow people to join. Thanks,


----------



## JB66money (Feb 13, 2015)

This is a good idea that you have decided to form a study group. It helped me pass last April's (2014) exam in fact all of our team members passed except for one. That is because they joined the team late and did not have a power background, but I believe that they will pass it this time.


----------



## MannyEE (Feb 13, 2015)

Is the group still active?


----------



## PwrEngr (Feb 17, 2015)

POOSRI,

If it's not too late, please add me up to the group.

Thanks.


----------



## jgharris P.E. (Feb 18, 2015)

Is this group still active? If so, please add me as well.


----------



## musabeh (Feb 21, 2015)

Please sign me in: [email protected]


----------



## aggieman_09 (Feb 26, 2015)

I would like to join if the group is still active. My email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------

